# Star Wars - The longest crash ever!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This video just cracks me up! LOL!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> This video just cracks me up! LOL!


OK... Just watched it!!! VERY FUNNY!!!





















Loved it, especially since I'm a big SciFi fan!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Chad Vader !

http://www.blamesociety.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=91


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! very good.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think im the only person who has not seen any star wars


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

mckee said:


> i think im the only person who has not seen any star wars


Well, what are you waiting on? Get to it!


----------

